# How many overcoats?



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm fairly ignorant about all this because where I live "casual friday" means tshirt and jeans. I do remember some things though.

To be perfectly dressed at all times it seems that a man would need to own about 4 or 5 different overcoats. Most sensible men won't do this, which is why you see so many wearing raincoats on perfectly sunny days.

So, what are the choices a man should make to keep his overcoat collection to a minimum? And how would you expand on the minimum, just a little?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

"I can name that tune with two coats"...a charcoal or navy overcoat and a khaki trenchcoat, with insulated liner for cold weather wear.


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

Besides 2 raincoats, I have one dark gray Chesterfield, one British Warm (very warm!!), and one covert cloth topcoat. If I were getting more, I would probably opt for a Polo coat and maybe a brown herringbone tweed.:icon_smile:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Although not representative of most here, I've managed to make it through six decades of life without owning an overcoat, although I imagine if I lived in a colder climate such as New York or Chicago I would have one. 

I do have two trenchcoats which is what I suppose you mean when you say raincoat, one tan and one black. I'm not really sure why I have two of those although it does come in handy. I leave the liner in the black one and out of the tan one to accomodate different temperatures without the hassle of zipping a liner in and out all the time.

I'm sure many here will cringe at the thought of wearing a trench coat with a tux; however, the black one works just fine for me. Since I remove it when I arrive and don't put it back on until I'm leaving it just doesn't seem like a big deal to me.

You asked about how to keep the overcoat collection to a minimum and I guess that mine is about as minimum as you can get. For what it's worth I also have a black wool carcoat, but that gets worn more with jeans than dressier wear, although I do wear it with suits when needed.

Cruiser


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Cruiser, You are highlighting my ignorance, for I have assumed a trenchcoat to be an overcoat. I'll put you down for 2.


----------



## Arid (Feb 13, 2007)

I have one navy overcoat that I have not worn for over ten years, and one insulated trenchcoat in gray. A lighter trenchcoat is somewhere on my wish list.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

I have a Gloverall in camel, and a British warm in taupe. I wish that the Gloverall was navy, but I suppose there's nothing I can do about it now. At this point I think I could be content if I added a car coat in dark grey, but a Chesterfield and polo coat would be nice, too. 

As far as a minimum, I would say two: one that is more casual, and one that is more dressy.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

LongWing said:


> Cruiser, You are highlighting my ignorance, for I have assumed a trenchcoat to be an overcoat.


Maybe it's my ignorance that is being highlighted; however, since I began frequenting these fashion forums I have gotten the impression that when they refer to overcoat, or topcoat, they are talking about a more formal wool or cashmere long coat instead of the belted trenchcoats that I have always called a raincoat even though I wore them whether it was raining or not.

But I think that you are right, they are all "overcoats" because they are worn over a suit, sport coat, or sweater. I'm certainly far from the expert on the subject.

Cruiser


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I just have one trench coat. I occasionally will wear a hooded parka over a sport coat, but I have few if any situations where it really matters.


----------



## Lookingforaclue (Nov 10, 2005)

I have gone a little overboard in topcoats/overcoats (2 black, one camel, 2 tweed, plus a trenchcoat), partly because in the frigid North outerwear may be as likely to be noticed in the winter as the jacket or suit. So I've bought most just because I liked the look.

If I were to choose only two, I'd make a them a trench coat (mine is a dark brown but if you can keep it clean I'd get tan) and a dark tweed or charcoal. I'd avoid black if it is to be worn daily because it will show lint etc. very quickly. Tweed has the advantage that it wears well. I have a Harris tweed that is about 37 years old. It's still in perfect condition, and I still wear it occasionally. 

Black certainly has the advantage that black overcoats are now almost a commodity and can be purchased at very reasonable prices from retailers and on Sierra Trading Post (use the Ask Andy banner and code for a discount). Wool or a wool-cashmere blend is less expensive than cashmere, can look as good, and will wear better.

SRW


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

I have four topcoats currently and would like to add a number more. (But I'm a maximalist; I don't think you can have too many of anything.  ) The four are an olive Burberry double-breasted trench-coat; a single-breasted tan Stanley Blacker topcoat; a double-breasted black Nautica topcoat; and a black leather double-breasted Bostonian trenchcoat. The Burberry and Bostonian were Ebay wins at excellent prices. I found the Nautica at Burlington Coat Factory, of all places, at an irresistible price. I've had the Blacker many years, long enough to need to have it relined last year; I believe I bought it at Marshall Field's or Carson Pirie Scott in Chicago.

I just lost an Ebay auction for an Aquascutum tweed; I should have gone higher with my Bidnapper bid!


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

I currently have a SB camel coat, a SB tan trench, and a grey herringbone car coat (if that counts). I'd like to add a grey chesterfield, for the most formal occasions, a brown tweed, and a navy duffle to replace the car coat. I think those five would be more than sufficient for all my needs.


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> Maybe it's my ignorance that is being highlighted; however, since I began frequenting these fashion forums I have gotten the impression that when they refer to overcoat, or topcoat, they are talking about a more formal wool or cashmere long coat instead of the belted trenchcoats that I have always called a raincoat even though I wore them whether it was raining or not.
> 
> But I think that you are right, they are all "overcoats" because they are worn over a suit, sport coat, or sweater. I'm certainly far from the expert on the subject.
> 
> Cruiser


IMHO, a topcoat is a topcoat (genrally lighter fabric), an overcoat is an overcoat (generally a heavier fabric) and a trenchcoat is a raincoat.


----------



## outrigger (Aug 12, 2006)

I've got a black trench coat, fawn mac, and an off white covert coat. 

To expand on that I suppose I'd get a navy pea coat, and a charcoal crombie.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

I have several tweed overcoats---there's a reason for my screenname! 

In "My Father's House", Evelyn Waugh wrote:

"How many overcoats have you got?"
"Four, I think."
"Too many."
We discussed it at length and decided it was possibel to manage with three.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

Windsor has "expanded the minimum a little" with about thirteen or fourteen.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

I have one black wool overcoat and a light tan London Fog trenchcoat. What exactly is a car coat? Is it a shorter version of an overcoat or is it a different style?


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

One for snow and one for wind & rain.  

If you felt the need to expand further for some reason, maybe a black chesterfield for black tie & serious occasions, and a very casual one like a duffle for goofing off in.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

I've a charcoal HSMarx DB peak lapel, a DB RLPolo navy peak lapel DB. Both are made in the USA. I also have a Gloverall duffel in taupe for attendance at hockey games and such-made in England. I'd love to get a Polo coat in Camel and a navy duffel. I almost bit on the BB navy duffel during a recent sale, but couldn't get past the made in China tag. Not with my grown at home dollars.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Three.

1 khaki trench
1 charcoal wool
1 grey wool. This is a great (and warm) vintage coat I picked up in London ages ago.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

Five

1 navy chesterfield
1 tan trenchcoat
1 tan covert coat
1 tweed double breasted overcoat
1 navy double breasted overcoat


----------



## jasonpraxis (Mar 29, 2005)

tripreed said:


> As far as a minimum, I would say two: one that is more casual, and one that is more dressy.


I think this sounds right. I'm not quite there, of course, but I've been trying to edit the wardrobe a bit this year. Right now I've got:

a black Ralph Lauren cashmere/wool topcoat, for evening and formal occasions;
a navy Brooks Storm overcoat, for daily wear;
a tan Brooks Brothers trench coat, for rain ("it's actually quite warm. It has a liner."); 
and an old grey wool number that I've been unsuccessfully trying to donate for the past couple of months.

These coats are all about calf-length. Coat racks, even a row of hooks on a wall, seem to be a thing of the past. Draping a coat across the back of my chair in a restaurant or classroom (or, even, a professor's office!) leaves the inside a bit soiled, risks getting trod over, kills me just a little bit inside.

How do you deal with the lack of coat check gir--- ah, rooms, coat racks, and so on?


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

4:

US Navy issue Peacoat
Bank Khaki Raincoat w/ Liner 
Barbour Beaufort w/ liner
J Press grey herringbone topcoat


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

If you wear a suit/tie to work every day you will need more than just one or two overcoats. 

My roster:

dark charcoal gray paddock coat from RL, black velvet collar
dark charcoal gray vintage BB chesterfield, peak lapels, black velvet collar

(these two coats are worn when I either wear a very gray/black kind of outfit, if I am dressed formally, or if I am wearing black shoes. 

black/white herringbone Polo coat, from RL. The thing must weigh 10 pounds
brown/tan herrringbone balcamman (sp?) from RL
dark gray/light gray reversible herringbone tweed on one side, khaki trench on the other from J Press

(these are worn when I wear navy, gray, tan, brown, and with brown shoes)

raglan sleeved british khaki lined raincoat, knee length from RL
cotton/linen toggle coat from J Press

(these are worn in adverse weather when its not overly cold)

It comes down to your job/means of commuting. I used to commute by car, and i didnt own the roster of coats I do now that I travel by train to work. I spend more time outside walking then I used to.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

The only inclimate weather I face is rain and wind and this overwhelmingly in (tropical) summer. I have a cement colored hooded, almost knee-length LLBean Ultralite Gore-tex Rain coat in cement which I wear with suit or sport coat or whatever.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Phil said:


> If you wear a suit/tie to work every day you will need more than just one or two overcoats.


I don't know if I can agree with that. You might "want" more than one or two, but do you really "need" more than one or two?

Although I'm now retired, I spent almost 40 years in the work force wearing a coat and tie to work for many of those years with only one trenchcoat at any given point in time. I now have two but not because I need two. I just ran across one on sale a while back and bought it on a whim.

Cruiser


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

If hard pressed I could manage with just two.

Brooks Storm in charcoal and a single breasted wool overcoat in navy.

I have, as you might well have guessed, more. Though not as many as you might suspect.


----------



## Falstaff (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm kind of embarassed to say this, but I've got only one. It is a great coat, though, and it's quite versatile. I've posted a few pics of it on the WAYW thread. Navy, lambswool/cashmere blend; a classic.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> I don't know if I can agree with that. You might "want" more than one or two, but do you really "need" more than one or two?
> 
> Although I'm now retired, I spent almost 40 years in the work force wearing a coat and tie to work for many of those years with only one trenchcoat at any given point in time. I now have two but not because I need two. I just ran across one on sale a while back and bought it on a whim.
> 
> Cruiser


Cruiser, I just don't get you. You either really enjoy quibbling about semantics or just aren't that interested in mens clothing, which is strange given the setting of this conversation.

Of course you don't need more than two overcoats to survive. In fact, I'm quite sure we could all get by wearing the exact same jacket day in and day out. However, this is a mens clothing discussion board, where people are generally interested in presenting themselves daily in a stylish/well-dressed manner. To the vast majority of us, being well-dressed involves a bit of variety in the wardrobe for different occasions. To do this, then yes, I would argue that you need more than one overcoat.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

I want to amend my answer and say 'three'. Of course you need a beige trench...or facsimile thereof.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

abc123 said:


> Cruiser, I just don't get you....


Such a polite young man. Are you married yet? I've this niece, see...

I don't really, but I think you're a swell guy.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I have a heavy, gray wool coat that I could have gotten from Tony Soprano. Santa will be bringing me a camel Press duffle coat. That's it. I'd like a SB khaki raincoat like the current Press offering even though we get very little rain. And it would be nice to replace my gray coat with a proper Chesterfield. That would be three. But I like the herringbone coats a lot so maybe four. Unless I really don't need a raincoat, which would make three. Come to think of it, I really like Phils cotton toggle coat, which would make .... forget it.

I could move somewhere where the weather wasn't so nice.

Question: Do most high dollar raincoats include a removable liner?


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> Such a polite young man. Are you married yet? I've this niece, see...
> 
> I don't really, but I think you're a swell guy.


A- It is good to see you posting with frequency again. I'm wearing no ring, and she's only got the first, if you get my gist.

I see that you've listed a navy and grey overcoat as your must haves. C'mon, we all know you must have something a bit more exciting that you're holding out on us. Spill the beans and show us your collection, I'm sure you must have something more..._tweedy_ than a simple navy coat.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

LongWing said:


> Question: Do most high dollar raincoats include a removable liner?


ha,ha,ha....'high dollar'...what can we tell you about high dollar?


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

abc123 said:


> A..Spill the beans and show us...


Nothing exciting here. My longest walk in the elements is when I walk the dogs in the evening (shh, I only slip out to sneak a pinch)--I'm one that could get buy without so much a sport coat--I park twenty steps from the office door*.

*would you believe I have to knock to get in?

**my brother swears I'll go to jail if I ever get pulled over without ID.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I've just been able to read this thread through.

What is a british warmer? I like the name but have no idea what it is.

JasonPraxis: No coat closets in Chicago? What is this world comming to?

Great and varied responses. Thanks to all.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

abc123 said:


> Cruiser, I just don't get you. You either really enjoy quibbling about semantics or just aren't that interested in mens clothing, which is strange given the setting of this conversation.
> 
> Of course you don't need more than two overcoats to survive. In fact, I'm quite sure we could all get by wearing the exact same jacket day in and day out.


Who's talking about just "surviving" or just "getting by"? You could do that with a loin cloth and animal fur. I'm talking about being nicely dressed and appropriately dressed. All I said was that it is possible to do that with no more than one or two overcoats. I did it for years with only one and I don't think I have ever been thought to be anything but nicely dressed.

You stated your opinion. Am I not allowed to state mine? Isn't that the whole idea of a forum or discussion group? Please don't dismiss the notion that there might be folks reading this forum who want to dress nice but simply can't afford a closet full of overcoats or have other, more pressing, priorities that demand their resources.

In such instances I suggest that having a variety of overcoats should be far down the list of clothing priorities to which they should direct those resources. After all, it is much easier to dress well with only one overcoat than it is to dress well with only one suit. So I still contend that one can be well dressed with no more than one or two overcoats. But if you want more than that for varieties sake, have at it. I'm thinking about adding a third one, a 3/4 length coat, to my closet this week.

Cruiser


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

*British Warm*



LongWing said:


> I've just been able to read this thread through.
> 
> What is a british warmer? I like the name but have no idea what it is.
> 
> ...


https://images.google.com/imgres?im...ritish+warm&svnum=10&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&ie=UTF-8 See under "Trench Warm"


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

Agree that two is the minimum: one khaki DB lined trench for rain/slush and one charcoal or navy wool SB for the deep freeze.

For myself I have a third, the requisite black leather car-coat that is the October/November/March/April uniform of Torontonians in dry, coolish weather.

If I were to add more they would be a Camel polo coat, some sort of tweedy Chesterfield type thing, and maybe a Loden.


----------



## I Like Dancing (Nov 13, 2007)

I seen some people with trench coats but the way I see it is where I live if its raining outside, it usually means you don't need a coat but an umbrella. If I did own a trench coat I can only see myself wearing it 3-4 times a year. When it gets to snow, then you need some overcoats. I only have 1 black 3/4 length black one...I didn't really want black but rather charcoal but the black works for me nevertheless.

I am planning on buying a navy one..full length if possible when they are on sale in January. I don't know about expanding after that....I see 2 for a minimum if you have a winter. I guess I would only have 1-2 trenchcoats if I lived somewhere different.



Cruiser said:


> Please don't dismiss the notion that there might be folks reading this forum who want to dress nice but simply can't afford a closet full of overcoats or have other, more pressing, priorities that demand their resources.


That is a very good point. Although there are many posters here that are very passionate and expand their repertoires to be better dressed, some are forgetting that there are many people that don't post on message boards that read these threads that are searching for a simple answer on what new edition of their wardrobe they should consider looking for. This makes the "minimums" more sought after than the variety some people collect, wear, and like.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

I certainly believe you can survive, or get by, with just a couple of overcoats, but it certainly isn't any fun. Why wear the same coat every day when you can change it up a bit.


----------



## I Like Dancing (Nov 13, 2007)

Reddington said:


> I certainly believe you can survive, or get by, with just a couple of overcoats, but it certainly isn't any fun. Why wear the same coat every day when you can change it up a bit.


I guess thats the whole thing is how much you are willing to spend on a large variety of coats as they are ranked high in the most expensive garments along good shoes and suits. Not to mention how much closet space many coats would take up as some people can't afford much space.

In short I guess it depends if you are concerned about your budget...buying maybe 1 every year or every other year and in a decade you will have a selection rather than spending a months pay on a collection at once.

Wearing the same 2 suits, same 2 ties, same shoes all the time you might be looked at as indifferent by society...but it seems that coat versatility is not a priority....you only need to wear the 1-2 coats for a few months of the year.

On the other hand I do think the coats are fun and I am on of those people that owns the minimum and I want to have more!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I Like Dancing said:


> On the other hand I do think the coats are fun and I am on of those people that owns the minimum and I want to have more!


And I would certainly never be critical of that, unless of course you were letting your family go hungry to buy a third or fourth overcoat. :icon_smile_big:

The point I was trying to make is that having a variety of overcoats is probably the least important aspect of dressing well. One can certainly dress well on a daily basis with only one or two overcoats much easier than one can dress well with only one suit or one sport coat. Going beyond the minimum one or two is getting out of "need" category and into "want" category. And there is nothing wrong with that.

It reminds me of the Jack McCoy character on "Law and Order". I have always thought that he dresses very well on the show, albeit in a very conservative manner. If you watch the show on a regular basis you will note that he never wears a topcoat or trenchcoat, opting instead for a parka that looks like it came from L L Bean or someplace similar. He wears this over his suit in outside scenes in winter.

I think that there are more than a few well dressed men out there who simply don't spend a lot of time or money on outerware. I know several very well dressed men, some in bespoke clothing, who only own one or two overcoats. Or perhaps I should say that if they do own more than one or two, they choose to wear the same one or two all the time.

Cruiser


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> I don't know if I can agree with that. You might "want" more than one or two, but do you really "need" more than one or two?
> 
> Although I'm now retired, I spent almost 40 years in the work force wearing a coat and tie to work for many of those years with only one trenchcoat at any given point in time. I now have two but not because I need two. I just ran across one on sale a while back and bought it on a whim.
> 
> Cruiser


I should have been more explicit. If you wear a suit/tie to work every day and you have some variety in your wardrobe, then yes, its essential to own more than a couple overcoats. Any wardrobe that consists of gray/blue/brown suits, and brown/green/cord tweed sportcoats will have sufficient variety that own or two coats just wont cut it. However, if you have a somewhat basic wardrobe that centers on one color, then yes, I suppose one or two overcoats will suffice. Generally however, if you are a business executive in a large city such as NYC, you will have built up a substantial wardrobe on account of all the different situations you find yourself in. A person in that position generally needs dressy suits for formal meetings, everyday business suits, and then a roster of sportcoats for more casual appearances. Covering all those bases with just one or two overcoats is unrealistic.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

*Glorious!*



windsor said:


> Windsor has "expanded the minimum a little" with about thirteen or fourteen.


Glorious! 

Glorious!


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

I Like Dancing said:


> I guess thats the whole thing is how much you are willing to spend on a large variety of coats as they are ranked high in the most expensive garments along good shoes and suits. Not to mention how much closet space many coats would take up as some people can't afford much space.
> 
> In short I guess it depends if you are concerned about your budget...buying maybe 1 every year or every other year and in a decade you will have a selection rather than spending a months pay on a collection at once.
> 
> ...


True, but it need not break the budget. Vintage clothes shops and Goodwill store, as well as eBay, are all good sources for good, quality coats at a good price.

Cheers.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Phil said:


> Any wardrobe that consists of gray/blue/brown suits, and brown/green/cord tweed sportcoats will have sufficient variety that own or two coats just wont cut it. However, if you have a somewhat basic wardrobe that centers on one color, then yes, I suppose one or two overcoats will suffice.


Then how do so many men do it? Like me for instance. I came out of college almost 40 years ago, started in an entry level position, and worked my way up through the ranks in a professional environment, all the while never owning more than two overcoats and only one most of the time. And my wardrobe included grey, navy, and brown suits along with brown, tan, grey, blue, and black tweed jackets and blazers.

Even though I am retired now, I still have a fairly high profile political appointment in local government in one of the wealthiest counties in America. My position requires me to often be photographed by the local newspapers in an outdoor environment such as at a recent outdoor dedication ceremony at which I spoke, not to mention that these events are often on television. The fact that I currently only have two overcoats doesn't seem to be adversely affecting me in any way.

Would I like to have a closet full of overcoats. Sure, why not. I think I'm going to buy a new one this week. But this is a luxury, not a neccesity.

Cruiser


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> Then how do so many men do it? Like me for instance. I came out of college almost 40 years ago, started in an entry level position, and worked my way up through the ranks in a professional environment, all the while never owning more than two overcoats and only one most of the time. And my wardrobe included grey, navy, and brown suits along with brown, tan, grey, blue, and black tweed jackets and blazers.
> 
> Cruiser


How did you do it? Simple, you didnt look as good as you could have.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Phil said:


> How did you do it? Simple, you didnt look as good as you could have.


Well of course I didn't look as good as I "could have". Who does? But that wasn't the question. The question was can you be nicely dressed with only one or two overcoats and I think the answer is yes.

There are always trade-offs. Sure, you could probably look better in a pair of bespoke shoes; but you probably think you look OK in those AE Park Avenues, or whatever. Sure, you could probably look better in a hand made hand stitched bespoke suit, but you probably think that you look OK in your HF or Brooks Brothers or Brionni, or whatever. I could go on with every item of clothing, but the fact is that you could probably always look better than you do; however, that doesn't mean that you don't look good as you are.

Don't you think that if I had ever thought for a second that my career or my social life was being hampered in some way by the fact that I didn't have enough overcoats that I would have bought more overcoats? The overcoat issue was a non-issue. Owning more than a couple of overcoats is a luxury, not a necessity. You can certainly be well dressed and successful without having more than two.

Cruiser


----------



## SartusTectus (Mar 22, 2007)

I use coats in autumn, winter and spring and in a wide range of temperatures, so I need a few. How many do I need? I don´t really know, but I use the nine I have when the occasion and weather calls for it...:icon_smile: 

From cold weather to not so cold weather:
Charcoal Greatcoat 
Black heavy wool DB
Grey Tweed SB

Charcoal Chesterfield 
Navy wool SB
Charcoal cashmere SB
Camel SB

Fawn covert coat
Grey covert coat
Beige trench coat


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> Well of course I didn't look as good as I "could have". Who does? But that wasn't the question. The question was can you be nicely dressed with only one or two overcoats and I think the answer is yes.
> 
> Cruiser


Bully for you.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Phil said:


> Bully for you.


LOL. I haven't heard that expression for ages! I bet the younger generation has never heard it.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Phil said:


> Bully for you.


The internet version of nah nana nah nah. I guess that ends any adult discussion.

Cruiser


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

It ends this discussion, at least for me. There isnt anything for me to discuss. I feel more than 2 overcoats are essential to be a well dressed executive and you do not. Whats more to discuss?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Phil said:


> I feel more than 2 overcoats are essential to be a well dressed executive


Bully for you.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> It reminds me of the Jack McCoy character on "Law and Order". I have always thought that he dresses very well on the show, albeit in a very conservative manner. If you watch the show on a regular basis you will note that he never wears a topcoat or trenchcoat, opting instead for a parka that looks like it came from L L Bean or someplace similar. He wears this over his suit in outside scenes in winter.


Are you referring to the Barbour Beaufort he wears? It certainly is a stylish choice.


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

In enumerating my overcoat collection above (British Warm, Chesterfield and Covert Cloth), I omitted 2 raincoats, a duffle coat, and a Barbour-style jacket from RL.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Cruiser said:


> I guess that ends any adult discussion.


Cruiser, the end of adult discussion came sometime back when you posted your opinion (fine) but continued to insist on having the last word (_not_ fine). Accept that others (most?) don't agree with you and find another thread to play devil's advocate in. This is getting old very fast.


----------



## I Like Dancing (Nov 13, 2007)

AlanC said:


> Cruiser, the end of adult discussion came sometime back when you posted your opinion (fine) but continued to insist on having the last word (_not_ fine). Accept that others (most?) don't agree with you and find another thread to play devil's advocate in. This is getting old very fast.


If someone quotes a particular poster in a thread, I see no harm in them replying even though it turns into closed discussion rather than an open one. How can one play devil's advocate when they are making their opinion mostly off of experience? Too bad that this thread has to end this way (as well as me adding to it).

Good conclusions were made into why people choose to have a different minimum number of coats and many backed up their claims with reasonable explanations. In this case no one should really be "disagreeing" but moreover should be understanding.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

There's nothing wrong with discussion, but this situation with Cruiser is not an isolated incident. He knows what he's doing and I've grown weary of it.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Cruiser, the end of adult discussion came sometime back when you posted your opinion (fine) but continued to insist on having the last word (_not_ fine). Accept that others (most?) don't agree with you and find another thread to play devil's advocate in. This is getting old very fast.


It's not my intention to argue with a moderator; however, I don't think you are allowing a level playing field. I responded again not because someone disagreed with me but rather because it was turned into a personal attack at me. All I did was say that in my opinion one could dress nicely in one or two overcoats. What response did I get to that?



> Cruiser, I just don't get you. You either really enjoy quibbling about semantics or just aren't that interested in mens clothing, which is strange given the setting of this conversation.


There was no call for that. Like you said, I am should be entitled to an opinion. But I held my tongue and offered a very reasonable and rational explanation of what I had said. The response to that was



> How did you do it? Simple, you didnt look as good as you could have.


I have no problem with that comment, but I did feel that it deserved a reasonable and rational response, which I provided. If you will go back and read what I said and can tell me what is wrong with that I will greatly appreciate it. But what did I get back?



> Bully for you.


Again, there was no call for that kind of response. There are some here who don't like me and feel like I am fair game anytime I post something. Go back and read my posts in the two forums here and look at how often folks make no effort to even address anything I say but instead make personal attacks toward me or condescending remarks toward me. That is what is getting old if you ask me.

It's your forum and I guess if that is the way you want to run it I can't do anything about it. But like I've challenged others to do, go back and find a thread where I've initiated something like this without being provoked in some way. I would like to see it. It looks to me like I'm allowed one comment and then no matter what anyone chooses to say to me in return, any response I make is called a "broken record" or is "getting old". Like I said, it seems like it is open season on me.

Cruiser


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

It seems that everyone needs a cashmere overcoat--either single breasted or double. For bad weather it good to have a Loro Piana Storm System overcoat. A tan camel hair double-breasted coat is nice to have for a different look. There's also the need for lined and unlined overcoats. Too many overcoats may not be enough overcoats.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

I am looking for a car coat to wear with this jacket and a navy blazer. What color is the most versatile, charcoal?


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

SpookyTurtle said:


> I am looking for a car coat to wear with this jacket and a navy blazer. What color is the most versatile, charcoal?


I would tend to go for tan.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

I think I may have too many overcoats. :icon_smile_big:

3 Tan Duffles (PRL, Gloveral and Convey Check)
3 Aquascutum Overcoats (1 Black Wool, 1 Tweed in Aquascutum colors and 1 Tan Trench)
2 Tan Wool/Cashmere blend DB (Brooks Brothers and PRL)
1 Plaid Vintage Wool (Woolrich)
2 Wool SB (Brooks Brothers in Gray and Clairborne in Dark green)
1 Tan Trench (Abercombie & Fitch)

With about 5 Jackets (2 Barn Coats, 2 Driving jackets, 1 leather coat)


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> It's not my intention to argue with a moderator; however, I don't think you are allowing a level playing field. I responded again not because someone disagreed with me but rather because it was turned into a personal attack at me. All I did was say that in my opinion one could dress nicely in one or two overcoats. What response did I get to that?
> 
> There was no call for that. Like you said, I am should be entitled to an opinion. But I held my tongue and offered a very reasonable and rational explanation of what I had said. The response to that was
> 
> ...


Cruiser, ever since you began posting with regularity, people have had a negative reaction because you incessantly pick fights and harp on and on about the exact same points that nobody really cares to hear about. Its obvious to many on this board, and I find it hard to believe that you don't understand where this reaction is coming from. I'm not going to waste my time looking through old posts to point out examples, but if you go back and look where people "attack" you, I'm sure you will be able to see that your posts preceding these are remarkably similar. Generally, when you draw an irritated response time after time, you are either at fault, or simply at the wrong party. I'll leave that decision up to you.

I have nothing more to say in this thread and will be checking out of it, so don't feel as if you need spend any time replying to me.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

kitonbrioni said:


> It seems that everyone needs a cashmere overcoat--either single breasted or double. For bad weather it good to have a Loro Piana Storm System overcoat. A tan camel hair double-breasted coat is nice to have for a different look. There's also the need for lined and unlined overcoats. Too many overcoats may not be enough overcoats.


What are your thoughts regarding the durability of cashmere and camel-hair garments?


----------



## dopey (Jan 17, 2005)

PJC in NoVa said:


> What are your thoughts regarding the durability of cashmere and camel-hair garments?


Camel-hair in particular is of interest to me.

To address the original topic -- I have two overcoats plus two raincoats (one more than I need) plus assorted other non-tailored ovecoats (like Barbours, leather jackets, etc.). One of my overcoats is a relatively formal very heavy navy DB coat, cut like a Guard's coat but with some slightly different details from the "official" version. It is fairly fitted above the waist with a generous flared skirt. The other is a wool tweedy like thing made of what I think is called boucle. It is over twenty years old and is wearing out in lots of places and should soon be retired. It has raglan sleeves and a balmacaan collar. It is belted, and while it has a covered fly front, I wear it like a wrap. Where I live, overcoats are useful and to address some of the debate here, I would say I am under-coated. The tweed one is nice, but is simply not formal enough for much of the more serious business occasions. I wear it all the time, but it is not the best choice and doesn't really look at home over a suit. The other overcoat is beautiful, but it is sometimes a touch warmer than I need and I could use a bit more variety. What I could use is a medium weight Chesterfield or something similar. What I will probably get is another tweed, leaving me yet again with one overcoat for most of my needs.

Finally, in places where people wear overcoats, a raincoat, lined or not, is not the same thing. This probably does not apply to California, but here, a guy wearing a raincoat on a cold but sunny day just looks like he was confused when he walked out the door.

In sum, my list would be two dressier overcoat in a medium and heavy weight and one more casual overcoat plus one raincoat. A swing player like a polo coat could take the place of any of the three overcoats I mentioned, but would really be best as an addition.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

dopey said:


> This probably does not apply to California, but here, a guy wearing a raincoat on a cold but sunny day just looks like he was confused when he walked out the door.


Your shack must be in some very nice woods.


----------



## enecks (Apr 25, 2007)

dopey said:


> This probably does not apply to California, but here, a guy wearing a raincoat on a cold but sunny day just looks like he was confused when he walked out the door.


There's a Columbo joke in there somewhere...


----------



## dopey (Jan 17, 2005)

LongWing said:


> Your shack must be in some very nice woods.


My brothers and I have nothing to do all day but trim the trees. The diamond mines shut down years ago, but we get enough from our pension and unemployment checks to be financially independent. Snow makes enough on the side to keep us all in finery.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I think one could get by with one (sb grey, maybe navy), however, why would you want to?

Right now I probably have more overcoats than cold days to wear them:

1) camelhair polo
2) herringbone Chesterfield
3) covert
4) duffel
5) navy
6) sb grey herringbone
7) cheap, but decent looking db trench (Nautica)

That's overcoats, not jackets and such. I like outerwear.


----------



## Prepdad (Mar 10, 2005)

I'll admit to having about nine:

A grey tweed belted db
Camel hair db (BB)
British Warm (taupe) - way too heavy
Beige/brown nubby tweed of some make
Charcoal Chesterfield
Chocolate brown tweed of some make
Two or three lined rain/trench coats and
Some other coat I can't remember

I tend to like outerwear as well. This doesn't count jackets and other shorter coats... it's a fairly ridiculous collection considering I live way south of the Mason Dixon line and it's about 80 outside right now (sorry ice-storm guys). I rarely ever wear these but I'm always glad for the choices - particularly when I travel north. The only one I don't have that I want is something in navy... hmmm...


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Prepdad said:


> ...it's a fairly ridiculous collection considering I live way south of the Mason Dixon line and it's about 80 outside right now (sorry ice-storm guys).


ditto

*sigh*


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I just arrived home with a new 3/4 length black wool overcoat. With the new trenchcoat I bought yesterday this brings me to four overcoats. For the reasons previously mentioned I certainly didn't "need" today's purchase, but I did "want" it.

Cruiser


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Congratulations on the purchase!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> ditto
> 
> *sigh*


We need to find for you a congregation in New England (winks)


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> I just arrived home with a new 3/4 length black wool overcoat. With the new trenchcoat I bought yesterday this brings me to four overcoats. For the reasons previously mentioned I certainly didn't "need" today's purchase, but I did "want" it.
> 
> Cruiser


Now, don't you feel better.  Congrats on your new acquisitions. Enjoy them.

Cheers and Happy Holidays.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Alan, I'm sorry to show my ignorance, but do you need an overcoat more than 5 or 6 times a year?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Alan, I'm sorry to show my ignorance, but do you need an overcoat more than 5 or 6 times a year?


Oh, I try to squeeze them in a bit more than that, but no, you're probably right.


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

Help me out here -- where do you guys with the 9+ overcoats find a front hall closet large enough to store them all (presuming, of course, that you have a wife and/or adult children whose outerwear must also be stored therein)? Or do you stash them here and there in closets in rooms throughout your house?


----------



## I Like Dancing (Nov 13, 2007)

eg1 said:


> Help me out here -- where do you guys with the 9+ overcoats find a front hall closet large enough to store them all (presuming, of course, that you have a wife and/or adult children whose outerwear must also be stored therein)? Or do you stash them here and there in closets in rooms throughout your house?


hahaha this is one of the souls I was referring to earlier in the thread who can't afford the space.

some people have walk in closets and I guess store them with their other clothes and not with the rest of the outerwear....cant store that many coats in the hallway closet unless its one of those double ones maybe...ive seen some bigger hallways closets that are like double mine.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

I have about 5 feet of rod space in the front hall closet. It is filled. I also have about 3 or 4 feet of rod in a spare bedroom that I keep out of season raincoats and others on. Space can be a problem. My wifes coats are in the front hall too. I like having all these coats as I can match them to what I'm wearing and I didn't pay a lot for them.As an example, last year I found a made in England brown tweed Burberry at a consignment shop that I like a lot and it was 40.00 . Thats more than I have paid for most of them. I have paid as little as 1.25 for a perfectly good tweed overcoat. Of course those deals don't come by often but I see nice overcoats frequently for 15.00 or less in thrifts. I have to pass them up or fiqure out which one to get rid of because I am out of space.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

eg1 said:


> Help me out here -- where do you guys with the 9+ overcoats find a front hall closet large enough to store them all (presuming, of course, that you have a wife and/or adult children whose outerwear must also be stored therein)? Or do you stash them here and there in closets in rooms throughout your house?


The front closet is shared by myself, my wife and 1 year old son for outerwear so what I put in there are the trench coats and fall jackets (which I didn't list.) In the guest room walk-in closet, I keep my fall/winter sport coats and the rest of my outerwear. I am currently running out of space so for any new thing to come in, something has to be given away to create space.


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

Space....

Something that is in short supply in a 5 bed room 3 bath 2222 sq ft house. 2 adults and 3 children live here and space seems to be an issue everywhere, and we wonder why families are not as close as they once were.

It is to the point where the downstairs guest room, (which is really my office) is looking like a great candidate for a make over, turn it into one big walk in closet.


----------



## Desk Jockey (Aug 19, 2005)

I've only three: a polo coat from Joe, trench from Burberry & a Barbour. I figure that those three can take me from, as a poor college student, black tie to shetland & jeans (you know, on the few occasions in which I appear in public attired like a prole).


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Desk Jockey said:


> to shetland & jeans (you know, on the few occasions in which I appear in public attired like a prole).


Where do such snobbish statements fit in a discussion of men's clothing? Maybe it's just your youth. After all, at age 21 I have shirts older than you. Are statements such as this really necessary?

Cruiser


----------



## Desk Jockey (Aug 19, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> Where do such elitist, snobbish statements fit in a discussion of men's clothing? Maybe it's just your youth. After all, at age 21 I have shirts older than you. Are statements such as this really necessary?
> 
> Cruiser


Yeah, that was a joke.

And yet you feign ignorance when people take such an aggressive tone to your posts, odd that.

Shirts older than me? Come on, that isn't even a good insult.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Desk Jockey said:


> Yeah, that was a joke.


Perhaps those kinds of jokes just aren't funny. We can talk about clothing without making fun of the working man.



> Shirts older than me? Come on, that isn't even a good insult.


It wasn't meant to be an insult. I was looking for an excuse for your comment. You're my daughter's age and I can see her making statements like that.

Cruiser


----------



## Desk Jockey (Aug 19, 2005)

You really didn't understand the intent of that rather throwaway joke did you? It was meant to lampoon those who think that denim is the uniform of the underclass. Like the dozens of denizens of the forum who pronounce, in all seriousness, that very opinion.

Are you actually attempting to pick a fight over something that I suspect you'd agree with? I mean, I didn't intend in the least to bait you on this or anything of the sort.


----------



## cgc (Jan 27, 2007)

Prepdad said:


> I'll admit to having about nine:
> 
> A grey tweed belted db
> Camel hair db (BB)
> ...


I'm sure some of us farther north would gladly take some of those off your hands and free up some of that closet space you need.


----------



## Prepdad (Mar 10, 2005)

^
Are you kidding? What would I do when I'm in Chicago? --- which I firmly believe is the coldest place in the western hemisphere! I'll never forget standing on the shore of Lake Michigan one January with the wind blowing about 40... wonder why the wagon trains ever stopped long enough to make a city... must not have been in January!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Alan, it's been suggested that you move to New England, but I know you could find or start a nice congregation right here in Michigan. You could have worn your overcoats every day this week!!!


----------



## Falstaff (Oct 18, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Alan, it's been suggested that you move to New England, but I know you could find or start a nice congregation right here in Michigan. You could have worn your overcoats every day this week!!!


This is true. As cool as I think overcoats are, I'm happy to trade several weeks of overcoat weather for more opportunities to God's gift to the textile industry: seersucker. I can't wait for May.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

*Glorious!*



Asterix said:


> I think I may have too many overcoats. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> 3 Tan Duffles (PRL, Gloveral and Convey Check)
> 3 Aquascutum Overcoats (1 Black Wool, 1 Tweed in Aquascutum colors and 1 Tan Trench)
> ...


Glorious!


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

*Tall Enough For Guards Coat?*




dopey said:


> ...cut like a Guard's coat but with some slightly different details from the "official" version. It is fairly fitted above the waist with a generous flared skirt...


I was looking at a nice article about the Guards coat on London Lounge the other day. It said you had to be rather tall (2 meters or about 6 feet 6 5/8 inches) to make it look good. I am only 5'11". I wonder if that would be tall enough... 

What do you think?


----------



## dopey (Jan 17, 2005)

I am not as tall as you. Maybe it doesn't look good on me.


----------



## oldschoolprep (Jun 21, 2007)

*Overcoat Choices Depend on Locale, Budget and Personal Choice*

Per my experience, locale heavily affected my overcoat choices. When I liived in Charlottesville, Va, I only wore my polo and duffle coats occassionally. Hence, I still have the duffle and just donated the polo a few years ago. The nastier winters in Massachusetts and Michigan forced other choices. In response, I have taken the art of the long view and invested in superior quality garments that have had very long lifecycles. I just purchased a new British warmer to replace a seventeen year old predecessor that has just been relegated to Lab walking duty. The lifecycle of my first polo was twenty eight years (1977-2005) - the last three as my previous dog walking coat.

If you are in one of the professions or business and live in a snowy climate, the two overcoat strategy is a good idea. I would recommend a Brooks or J. Press DB camelhair polo coat and a Cardinal DB overcoat in navy (ideally cashmere if budget permits. If you don't care for double breasted garments, the single breasted versions of both are also good choices. Based on my experience, with proper care, both should server
you well for 12-15 years or more.

I currently have:

6/3 BB DB Polo Coat (1987) finally starting to show its age
6/2 BB DB Polo Coat (2005) Christmas gift from fwife
6/2 Cardinal DB navy cashmere (1996) rarely worn
Navy Gloverall Duffle Coat (1977) still in excellent shape
6/2 Tommy Hillfigger navy DB wool (1990) workhorse along with older Polo
J. Press British Warm (1990) Now relegated to dog walking duties
J. Press Britich Warm (2007)


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

Prepdad said:


> ^
> Are you kidding? What would I do when I'm in *Chicago?* --- *which I firmly believe is the coldest place in the western hemisphere! *I'll never forget standing on the shore of Lake Michigan one January with the wind blowing about 40... wonder why the wagon trains ever stopped long enough to make a city... must not have been in January!


I take it you've never been to either Winnipeg or Edmonton, eh? https://www.videowhip.co.uk


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

dopey said:


> I am not as tall as you. Maybe it doesn't look good on me.


I am sure it looks great on you! I am looking forward to gettng mine.


----------



## CharlieChannel (Mar 16, 2006)

rsmeyer said:


> Besides 2 raincoats, I have one dark gray Chesterfield, one British Warm (very warm!!), and one covert cloth topcoat. If I were getting more, I would probably opt for a Polo coat and maybe a brown herringbone tweed.:icon_smile:


 With global warming, one could get by with a navy or black woolen,
or a gray herringbone, or perhaps with a camel coat only.
I wear a gray herringbone alternately with a vicuna-colored
cashmere. If I had the closet space I'd add a black woolen for going out
in the evening, and a loden or olive wool twill topcoat.


----------

